# New Costume Help Quick!



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

my 8 yo is a lego zombie for halloween.

we tried out his costume tonight at a trunk or treat.










the arm pieces are duct taped on. I'm ready to freaking SUPERGLUE them so they'll stay in place!!!!!!!

I tried sewing the leg pieces, notice one is missing. I'm at my wits end!

How can I get them to stay on, but also not be in the way at school tomorrow???


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

oh I also tried stapling, didn't work either!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

How about using velcro? If they come off you could put them back on and maybe they wouldn't pull the velcro from the two pieces.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That was my first thought as well - use Velcro. Also, if you narrow the leg pieces so they're closer in width to actual legs, they might not be so apt to get bumped or caught on something and fall off. Use a couple of strips of velcro on each piece for stability.


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

I jokingly said to him last night "how about I pin some socks to your clothes & you can go as static shock"

He LOVED the idea.

Here is how he went to school today!










I thought of the velcro idea.... but he's 8 and in 3rd grade.... attention span of a gnat. I could just see him sitting there .. riiiiiiip.. put it back on riiiiiiip... and then a call from the teacher! lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Static Shock is adorable

And you're probably right about the velcro ripping - too much of a temptation for a kid


----------

